# Quilts



## Candace (Oct 12, 2009)

I finally got around to taking some photos of the quilts I've made over the years. I've given away quite a few without taking photos. Stupid me. The cat one is still just the top. I still need to quilt it. My favorite is "Halloweeny" type quilts. It's dark in the house today as we're expecting a major storm so even the flash didn't help much. You can't see much of the actual quilting. And the quilts are actually very square but since I had to take them at an angle they look a little askew.

I used to make a lot of clothes for my kids when they were young, so sewing has been a large hobby for me. I made my wedding dress, in fact. I have lots of other "handy" things that I used to have more time for. I've promised myself that I will let the artistic side of me out again and MAKE time. I want to do an orchid themed one next.

Bugs in Jar 






Cats





Dracula





Fans





Flowers





Happy Halloween


----------



## Hera (Oct 12, 2009)

Love the bug jar quilt. How creative you are!


----------



## nikv (Oct 12, 2009)

Very nice, Candace! My sister is also into quilting. She has several of them around her house and she has given away many, many of them.


----------



## Heather (Oct 12, 2009)

Those are great - I love the Halloween ones too. 

Must be something about the day today, I'm home making focaccia and re-organizing the x-mas decorations. Storm a-brewin' I guess!


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Oct 12, 2009)

Those are great Candace! So creative. I love the cat one of course.


----------



## luvsorchids (Oct 12, 2009)

Lovely quilts :clap:. I like to do quilting when I can too. Did you do paper piecing on any of these? I really like the bug jars. Usually I see that block done with fruits and veggies. I have a couple orchid quilts in mind, not to mention the one that needs to be sandwiched and quilted. Space is a problem and that one is fairly big compared to what I usually do.

Susan


----------



## Paph_LdyMacBeth (Oct 12, 2009)

They are wonderful!
I too love the bug jar one.
Will love to see the orchid quilt when it is done


----------



## Candace (Oct 12, 2009)

Susan, the fan one was paper pieced and I've got another Halloween one that's paper pieced in the works. I don't do many of those though. I do like the fusible applique type that I can quilt and embroider over. Both the Halloween ones I've got pictured have some of this on Dracula's face and the Pumkin's and ghost's face.

I have fabric coming out my ears, but I'm out of dark batting so will have to visit the quilt shop to buy some. It's been so long since I've last quilted they've moved to a new store.

Heather, get ready for the storm-it's supposed to be a bad one. We picked up (hopefully) most of everything that could blow away and put our patio umbrella down. It's starting to feel like homemade pea soup kind of weather.


----------



## goldenrose (Oct 12, 2009)

WOW! That takes some time! Nice job! I like Count Dracula!


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 12, 2009)

Cool, Candace. I envy your patience!


----------



## biothanasis (Oct 13, 2009)

Great all!!! They could be paintings!!


----------



## swamprad (Oct 13, 2009)

Candace, those quilts are wonderful! I had no idea you were into quilting, and so talented at it! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Candace (Oct 13, 2009)

Thanks, I spent much of today working on another Halloween one. We had a severe storm today and there wasn't much else to do.


----------



## Wendy (Oct 26, 2009)

Beautiful quilts....I especially like the cat quilt. Great work Candace!


----------



## Candace (Oct 31, 2009)

Here's one I finished today in the nick of time. Boo! These kind of quilts make me smile. Happy Halloween.


----------



## biothanasis (Oct 31, 2009)

Lovely!!! HH !!!


----------



## goldenrose (Nov 1, 2009)

:clap:  :clap:  me too!


----------



## SlipperFan (Nov 1, 2009)

Cool, Candace.


----------



## Barbara (Nov 1, 2009)

There are all great, especially those Halloween designs. My mother used to do some quilting several years ago and they would take such a long time, but well worth the effort.


----------



## Candace (Nov 1, 2009)

Thanks guys. I've got a Frankenstein that missed the big day. I should be done with that one next.


----------



## cnycharles (Nov 3, 2009)

very creative!


----------



## Candace (Dec 17, 2009)

*Frank*

Here's the newest creation. Yeah, I know it's a little out of season. I've got a witch that is at the quilting stage. I'll post her when I'm done.


----------



## biothanasis (Dec 17, 2009)

Great :clap:!!!!!!


----------



## Heather (Dec 17, 2009)

Love it, Candace! Especially the lightening. Made me smile.


----------



## NYEric (Dec 18, 2009)

I missed this thread before, very creative. Thanx for sharing.


----------



## Candace (Feb 1, 2010)

O.K. another early or late Halloweeny. It really needs to be ironed, so it's not puckered...but I must admit it's been sitting crunched in a ball for 2 weeks:< Don't tell on me.


----------



## SlipperFan (Feb 1, 2010)

Oooo -- wicked!


----------



## Heather (Feb 2, 2010)

I'm diggin' the bone.


----------



## Candace (Feb 2, 2010)

Lol!


----------



## goldenrose (Feb 4, 2010)

:rollhappy::clap::rollhappy::clap:


----------



## Candace (Apr 21, 2010)

More that I've finished this month and the reason I've been a bit scarce on the forum.


----------



## Candace (Apr 21, 2010)




----------



## cnycharles (Apr 21, 2010)

I guess you have been busy - very nice!


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 21, 2010)

I love the iris and the daffodills -- beautiful!


----------



## Heather (Apr 21, 2010)

The irises are super!


----------



## Candace (Apr 21, 2010)

Yes, I need to put the fabric down and start paying better attention to my plants:<


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Apr 22, 2010)

Awesome, especially the daffodils!


----------



## smartie2000 (Apr 22, 2010)

I love the daffodils and irises!!


----------



## biothanasis (Apr 23, 2010)

WOW!!! Very nice patterns!!! Good job Candace!!!!! :clap: :clap:


----------



## goldenrose (Apr 24, 2010)

KyushuCalanthe said:


> Awesome, especially the daffodils!


:clap::clap:I agree! SUPERB!!!:drool::drool::drool:


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Apr 24, 2010)

Beautiful artwork! The iris one and the purple-flowered pattern with the lighter crosses in it are my favorites. :clap:


----------



## Rick (Apr 24, 2010)

I love the artwork of the iris quilt, but the diamond pattern has a stunning traditional quality about it that really appeals to me the most.

:clap::clap::clap:


----------



## Candace (Apr 24, 2010)

Thanks guys:>


----------

